# Abooksigun Queen Guinevere



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok some more pics of a little girl I am very proud of! She is out of Jesmewlan Indian Ink (Rudy's) first litter. She is a complete love bug but has that mischievious side that I love about Bengals!! Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Very gorg markings and lovely shiney coat. id be proud to mate.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful markings! beautiful cat.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Someone's been busy with the camera . Gorgeous photos Charmain no wonder you're proud of her :001_wub: She has fabulous markings:001_wub:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Very gorg markings and lovely shiney coat. id be proud to mate.


Why thank you sullivan


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous. xxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

jinxys_owner said:


> Beautiful markings! beautiful cat.


Thanks jinxy


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Someone's been busy with the camera . Gorgeous photos Charmain no wonder you're proud of her :001_wub: She has fabulous markings:001_wub:


Hee! Well not me personally but Sarah (westie) came round with her camera!

Thank you Lynn for your lovely comments


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous. xxx


Thanks Kathryn


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is very striking. A really pretty girl.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW !! WOW !! WOW !!........What a stunning looking cat, Charmain you have every right to be proud of her..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww she is lovely! giant spots!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> She is very striking. A really pretty girl.


Thank you CB xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

raggs said:


> WOW !! WOW !! WOW !!........What a stunning looking cat, Charmain you have every right to be proud of her..


Thankies Chris


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> aww she is lovely! giant spots!


Thank you TB, yes her rosetted coat is very beautiful I agree lol


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful pics xxx


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow wow wow!!!

I love Bengal's anyway but that is a very stunning example!!!

Hoping that one day I will have the resources to own one of these beautiful creatures.

*Sorry, correction just realised what I typed there - hoping *to be *owned by one of those beautiful creatures lol


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww thank you MD & Malaguti 

Hey Malaguti I am sure it won't be long til you can become a Bengal slave!!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

what a stunning little cat!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thankies joote!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

which ones that? did i meet her? she is stunning!

Oh 10 days to way to long to wait or Mtani to have her kits. tell her i'm bored of waiting now please!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely markings


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

candysmum said:


> which ones that? did i meet her? she is stunning!
> 
> Oh 10 days to way to long to wait or Mtani to have her kits. tell her i'm bored of waiting now please!!!!!  :lol:


You did meet her yes Trish the little girl! Just a little longer til they are cooked!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

MattDe said:


> Lovely markings


Thankies Matt


----------

